# Samsung SyncMAster BX2431 24" problem



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

hallo 
hab mir heute einen Samsung SyncMAster BX2431 24" Bildschirm gekauft angeschlossen und festgestellt das ausenrum ein schwarzer rand ist über den ich mit der maus nicht raus kann und auflösung ist auf 1980*1024 also full hd aber nichts tut sich was kann ich machen ?
mfg


----------



## Semih91 (23. Oktober 2010)

Den zurückgeben und dafür den BX2450 kaufen


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

wieso meiner ist doch teuerer und besser


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Guck ma im Treibermenü von nvidia oder Ati wenns nicht hin haut schick ihn ein.
@semih91 off topic: du scheints sehr überzeugt von deinem Bildschirm zu sein^^,


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht auf 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel stellen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

hab ich gemacht ist ein ca 1,5 cm rand ausenrum aber wenn ich auf weniger umstell ist kein rand mehr aber dafür voll unscharf 
mfg


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

Oder du hast einen zweiten Monitor o. TV dran und da eine niedrigere Auflösung gewählt bzw. nicht proportional zum Primärmonitor.


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

ne hab ich nicht 
hab jetzt eine auflösung von 1680*1050 gemacht bild ist komplett aber nicht die beste qualität 
liegt das villeicht an meiner graka weil die hat nur 512mb ?
mfg


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, sorry.

Nativ wird ja 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel untersützt und das sollte eigentlich jede Grafikkarte mit DVI (Dual-Link) hinbekommen.


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

ich habe aber so ein kabel genommen wo dabei war des war eine hälfte dvi für die graka und die andere hälfte hdmi für den bildschirm wo ein kabel mit zwei verschiedenen endungen 
mfg


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach dann weiß ich eventuell, wo es hapert. Dann wird der Monitor wegen HDMI als TV-Gerät erkannt. Hast du eine ATI-Grafikkarte? Dann kannst du die Skalierung im Catalyst Control Center aendern.


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

ja hab ich kannst du mir mal bitte erklären wie ?
mfg

jo habs hinbekommen ist jetzt auf 1980 und alles perfekt danke für die schnelle hilfe an alle 

closed


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148398&d=1248428280

So sieht das aus. Ich hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Pei7iN (23. Oktober 2010)

ne geht nicht hab mich nur versehen und bei mir gibts nicht diesen butten dvi nnur sie anderen


----------



## FetteNase (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss aufgeben. Falls du selbst noch eine Lösung findest, ruhig posten. Interessiert mich!


----------



## Semih91 (23. Oktober 2010)

@Kaffee und Kuchen:
Das bin ich auch


----------



## HTimiH (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem nur mit dem Samsung BX2450

Kein Vollbild das heisst Bild mit schwarzen Rand gut das habe ich jetzt
mit der Skalierung hinbekommen was noch bleibt ist die unschärfe

Ist das normal das man den Schirm leicht nach links und rechts drücken kann?


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. Oktober 2010)

Der BX2450 scheint wohl leider nicht 100%ig im Fuß zu sitzen  Stört mich aber recht wenig, einmal gerade ausgerichtet, bleibt er das auch.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Der BX2450 scheint wohl leider nicht 100%ig im Fuß zu sitzen  Stört mich aber recht wenig, einmal gerade ausgerichtet, bleibt er das auch.





Hab schon 4 von den Monitoren aufgebaut. Aber das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie bemerkt. Bei unseren Monitoren ist das auf jeden Fall nicht so.


----------



## FetteNase (24. Oktober 2010)

Mir lässt das Problem mit dem schwarzen Rand und Unschärfe keine Ruhe. ;0) Ich habe noch was gefunden, hier schreibt Spaiki, dass sein Monitor einen AV- und PC-Modus hat und man einfach auf den PC-Modus stellen soll. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-und-es-sind-schwarze-raender-uberall-2.html


----------



## MrLenger (26. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem schwarzen rand.

probier einfach mal das andere Kabel was in der Kiste mit drin ist und nicht das Hdmi Kabel aus.(DVI Anschluss)

hatte bei mir funktioniert 
Lg


----------



## dominik (26. Januar 2011)

Leute, hier mal die Lösung.
Im Catalyst Control Center
unter "meine digitalen Flachbildschirme"
bei "Skalierungsoptionen" den Overscan auf 0% stellen.


----------



## hean (16. Februar 2011)

@dominik und ALLE
Danke, damit geht endlich ein Vollbild auf dem Samsung BX2431.
Angschlossen über HDMI Ausgang Onboard-ATI Radion X1200 auf einem Gigabyte Board. 2 Tage kampf um die ATI Catalyst Steuersoftware unter Win7
zum laufen zu bringen. Inst. von Catalyst ging aber startete nicht.
Endlich geschaft und dann eben die Skalierung auf 0%


----------

